# Truma hot and cold water pipe connections URGENT



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have Truma gas hot water boiler system type BS10. When looking for a leak in the hot water system I noticed small leaks from both hot and cold connections to the boiler. The hose clips were corroded as if its always been leaking.

I took the connection apart and looking at it am not sure that it has been correctly fitted or indeed if the right parts have been used. The slightly widened end of the pipe seems to just press up against the o ring.

The photograph shows the component parts and I have illustrated how it seems to fit.










I was hoping to go away in it this week. Please can anyone help


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure how to help but a few weeks ago Mark at Davan Caravans parts dept 01934 510606 helped by getting the right parts for my water leak :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wouldn't a flat rubber washer provide a better surface for the pipe to push against Frank. An O ring looks a bit hit and miss. I imagine a good Motor Factor or a hydraulics place would have a selection, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

Best thing I can suggest is to email your photo and diagram to

[email protected]

Cheers

Russell

(They are good at quick replies etc)


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

May be an idea to put a caliper gauge on the O/D of the pipe and if the non-swaged portion is suitable for modding then put a standard push-fit connection on it and then future problems will be simpler as the push-on can easily be removed by pulling back on the collar. Just a thought.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

New O ring, wrap some PTFE tape around the split tube thing to pack it, then more PTFE tape over the end thread and around the exiting pipe then tighten up.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Is the pipe screwed into the Truma? If so, bin it and fit something better altogether.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking at the design I would suggest the O ring goes over the tube then the split ring is push up against it as the fitting is tightened. This will wedge it up the tapered end of the pipe, sealing and holding the pipe secure.

*But I could be wrong! Truma should tell you.*

That could be why it's been leaking since day 1.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ken38 said:


> Looking at the design I would suggest the O ring goes over the tube then the split ring is push up against it as the fitting is tightened. This will wedge it up the tapered end of the pipe, sealing and holding the pipe secure.
> 
> *But I could be wrong! Truma should tell you.*
> 
> That could be why it's been leaking since day 1.


I would have said the same


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Ken38 said:


> Looking at the design I would suggest the O ring goes over the tube then the split ring is push up against it as the fitting is tightened. This will wedge it up the tapered end of the pipe, sealing and holding the pipe secure.
> 
> The issu doing it this way is that the split in the collar would allow an area with less pressure. Although you could try fitting 2 rings, one in each area.
> 
> ...


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Frank
Page 12 of this http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...sg=AFQjCNH2azwc0fOJ4IJzgFsmYf8S-Cfc9w&cad=rja

shows how the connector goes together

Edit actually its page 10 and the link is a pdf download

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As Ken said


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

That is excellent clearly shows where the O ring should go.

Good old MHF I'll just go and try it 

Thanks Ken and Techno100


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well it's every bit as satisfying helping to find the answer 8)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes that was a much more 'seated' arrangement with the O ring behind the flare. You could feel, when just doing it up finger tight, that a seal had been made. 


Unfortunately because on the cold connection one of the O rings had been forced out of shape and 'nicked' by being used to bed the pipe I can't use it and it will have to wait until I get a replacement 'O' ring tomorrow.

Don't you just love the standard of skill used in making motorhomes?

Thanks one and all for your suggestions. MHF Rules 

Sorry I missed you out on the thanks Pete4X4 you also pointed to the right pdf.

BTW thinking I might get a definative response there I also put it on the Ask a Trader forum. Nothing heard as yet.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I got new 'o' rings and put it all back together no leaks 

Russell mentioned Truma well I asked them by email as well and they got back to me late this afternoon (after I had fixed it  ) confirming what Ken38 Pete4x4 and Techno 100 said a day earlier.

They didn't include their diagram though  

So I make that 

MHF 3
Truma 1
Chausson minus 10


----------



## Crewey (Oct 12, 2010)

Ken38 said:


> Looking at the design I would suggest the O ring goes over the tube then the split ring is push up against it as the fitting is tightened. This will wedge it up the tapered end of the pipe, sealing and holding the pipe secure.
> 
> *But I could be wrong! Truma should tell you.*
> 
> That could be why it's been leaking since day 1.


----------



## Crewey (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok 3rd time lucky......like to thank you all as had same problem, bought new O ring and hey presto fixed !!
1st weekend away of new season next week


----------

